# 4 Man Team - Manchester GC 9th October



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

I know some people in the NW expressed interest in doing this again after last year, but cant remember who. 

Also conscious a few might be doing HFH too and that plans invariably change.

Either way, got a reminder note from the club last night so thought I'd gauge interest. 

Entry is Â£20pp. Will book some tee times if enough interest.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 1, 2016)

As stated on Friday buddy, im up for it :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 1, 2016)

Count me in mate......


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2016)

Count me in Craig :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 1, 2016)

Assuming nothing comes up between now and then I'm definitely up for this mate, cheers :thup:

Stress free format as part of a 3 man team anyway


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd love too but I'm away that week unfortunately. Do you know if there's anymore opens this year huds la?


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2016)

Count me in, about time I ventured back up the NW, been too long since I've seen all your ugly mushes :smirk:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Count me in, about time I ventured back up the NW, been too long since I've seen all your ugly mushes :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Greater stuff Robin. Been a long time


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd love too but I'm away that week unfortunately. Do you know if there's anymore opens this year huds la?
		
Click to expand...

They're all on weekdays I think. If still interested there's a link on our website sunsheeeeiiiiiiine


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Stress free format as part of a 3 man team anyway 

Click to expand...

Dunno about that, I spent the first 6 holes fretting about whether I could have mixed up differently to get everyone more of a game.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

So far:

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
Cat 1 chopper
Robin
Me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			They're all on weekdays I think. If still interested there's a link on our website sunsheeeeiiiiiiine
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate I'll have a nosey.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 1, 2016)

Put me down for this please.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound mate I'll have a nosey.
		
Click to expand...

Here goes our kid

http://www.mangc.co.uk/open-events/


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Put me down for this please.
		
Click to expand...


Good man. Any chance of a Yorkie raiding party?

Dave 2blue, Marshy, Geoffrey Boycott, that bloke out of last of the Summer wine, let's see what you've got!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Here goes our kid

http://www.mangc.co.uk/open-events/

Click to expand...

Ta la, I quite fancy the Friday afternoon team open August 5th if you or any one else fancy it. What's the carverys at your place like


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Gutted, just had a look an am slumming it in Portugal on that date. Would of been nice to get back to Rochdale area. Eat black pudding, Parkin and black peas.

hope you have a good day me man.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Ta la, I quite fancy the Friday afternoon team open August 5th if you or any one else fancy it. What's the carverys at your place like 

Click to expand...

Last 2 weeks of my contract so no dice I'm afraid.

Carvery will be good. Knives & forks are compulsory this side of the border though!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2016)

Put me down as a reserve, as dont want to say yes and pull out at a later date, in case of footy fixtures.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put me down as a reserve, as dont want to say yes and pull out at a later date, in case of footy fixtures.
		
Click to expand...

? Tranmere rovers &#128513;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put me down as a reserve, as dont want to say yes and pull out at a later date, in case of footy fixtures.
		
Click to expand...

Should be an international weekend of previous years are to go
By.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put me down as a reserve, as dont want to say yes and pull out at a later date, in case of footy fixtures.
		
Click to expand...

Do you fancy the Friday afternoon 5th August team event?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Do you fancy the Friday afternoon 5th August team event?
		
Click to expand...

Probably be away mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			? Tranmere rovers &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably be taking my boots, for a game, if it was Tranmere.


----------



## Junior (Jun 1, 2016)

Would have loved to have joined you but I'm at a wedding on the 9th.  I'm sure you banditos will bring home the bacon


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2016)

Have i got some making up to do?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Have i got some making up to do? 

Click to expand...

Haha. Not for me. Sh** happens

Am sure the rest of team shire wouldn't turn down the chance for a man hug. Just watch out for wandering hands !


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like its shaping up to be a good meet..

Anyone thinking of travelling over.. You won't be disappointed with the course :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

9th October Only: 

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
Cat 1 chopper
Robin
Me
Chefi0

One more gets us a couple of teams.

Reserves:

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm up for this fellas&#128515;


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Have i got some making up to do? 

Click to expand...

Just to Wolfie and Oddman as they had to share the burden of carrying me round on their own :rofl:

Good day out at Manchester, always enjoy it up there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm up for this fellas&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Gutted I'm away, would've been good ripping you and your lot for 4hrs round Manchester GC


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Gutted I'm away, would've been good ripping you and your lot for 4hrs round Manchester GC

Click to expand...

Only went for it when I saw you and Pete weren't &#128515;


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			9th October Only: 

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
Cat 1 chopper
Robin
Me
Chefi0

One more gets us a couple of teams.

Reserves:

Peter
		
Click to expand...

Glad I haven't got an nickname &#129300;&#128540;


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Glad I haven't got an nickname &#129300;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...


The forum autocorrect rendered it unreadable!


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

9th October Only: 

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
Cat 1 chopper
Robin
Me
Chefi0
Pauldj42

Welcome aboard Paul would be great to see you.

Reserves:

Peter

There's a couple of slots around 11 but field is good after 12. 

Given some have to travel shall I book a couple of slots post 12? Then if more come along will be possible to get an adjacent time?

Can also leave for a few days / week before making a firm booking.

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 2, 2016)

After 12 is good for me mate, cheers :thup:

I'll ping the cash across this afternoon.

Hopefully get up there for a game before then though


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			9th October Only: 

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
Cat 1 chopper
Robin
Me
Chefi0
Pauldj42

Welcome aboard Paul would be great to see you.

Reserves:

Peter

There's a couple of slots around 11 but field is good after 12. 

Given some have to travel shall I book a couple of slots post 12? Then if more come along will be possible to get an adjacent time?

Can also leave for a few days / week before making a firm booking.

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Click to expand...


I'm easy Sunshiiiiiinnnnneeee, only bein' down t'road :fore:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 2, 2016)

Put me down as a reserve too, see how fed up the wife is by October of me playing golf all the time!!


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2016)

Put me down on the reserve list, won't know availability for a couple of weeks so if I snooze, I understand I may lose.


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2016)

Earlier tee time for me ideally so I can get back at a reasonable time &#128077;


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

9th October Only: 

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
Robin
Me
Chefi0
Pauldj42


Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Earlier tee time for me ideally so I can get back at a reasonable time &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

I'm flexible tee-time wise on a Sunday so if earlier suits anyone travelling a fair distance that will be good for me aswell.

Are the scousers booking themselves a "how to complete a scorecard" lesson before this year......?


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 2, 2016)

B



NWJocko said:



			I'm flexible tee-time wise on a Sunday so if earlier suits anyone travelling a fair distance that will be good for me aswell.

Are the scousers booking themselves a "how to complete a scorecard" lesson before this year......? 

Click to expand...

Alls I know, is we completed it in the most points out of our lot. The rest was down to duffers. 



Ill blame him, as he has no right-to-reply


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			9th October Only: 

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
Robin
Me
Chefi0
Pauldj42


Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Click to expand...

Money sent, flexible with tee time


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

9th October Only: 

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
Robin
Me
Chefi0
*Pauldj42 - PAID*


Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2016)

Paid :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 3, 2016)

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
Me
Chefi0
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			Paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin.

Given your tee preference the earliest available are 11:10  / 11:20. Is that OK?


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks Robin.

Given your tee preference the earliest available are 11:10  / 11:20. Is that OK?
		
Click to expand...

Yes &#128077;


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'll pay your green fee on Sunday mate. I have winnings at h&p &#129297;


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I'll pay your green fee on Sunday mate. I have winnings at h&p &#129297;
		
Click to expand...

Are you banned from PayPal?


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 3, 2016)

To you yeah, she thinks I'm paying for women in Manchester... &#128111;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I'll pay your green fee on Sunday mate. I have winnings at h&p &#129297;
		
Click to expand...

Winnings are for the pro shop only, you'll have to pay with cash to play. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Winnings are for the pro shop only, you'll have to pay with cash to play. Sorry for the bad news.
		
Click to expand...

That's the worst news I've heard since that bird in Scotland said she's coming back for me :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			To you yeah, she thinks I'm paying for women in Manchester... &#128111;
		
Click to expand...

If you were paying cash money for them women I'd be having a word with you myself!

Is she not more bothered about you bunking up, in remote parts of the country, with weirdos you meet off the interweb?


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2016)

Craig I don't have a PayPal Acc, is a BT ok or I could send my Trusty pigeon over with the dough?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			If you were paying cash money for them women I'd be having a word with you myself!

Is she not more bothered about you bunking up, in remote parts of the country, with weirdos you meet off the interweb?
		
Click to expand...

Oy, I take offence at that remark......


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 3, 2016)

Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
Me
*Chefi0 - PAID*
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Thanks Josh.

Everyone OK with me reserving the 11:10 / 11:20 slots?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
Me
*Chefi0 - PAID*
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Thanks Josh.

Everyone OK with me reserving the 11:10 / 11:20 slots?
		
Click to expand...

Boss la. I'll ping over the 20 tomorrow mate.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
Me
*Chefi0 - PAID*
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Thanks Josh.

Everyone OK with me reserving the 11:10 / 11:20 slots?
		
Click to expand...

Any time will do for me.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Davie La
Wolf Man
Soluble Dave
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
Me
*Chefi0 - PAID*
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Thanks Josh.

Everyone OK with me reserving the 11:10 / 11:20 slots?
		
Click to expand...

good for me mate


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Everyone OK with me reserving the 11:10 / 11:20 slots?
		
Click to expand...

Aye :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok. We're booked in for 11:10 & 11:20. Should be good.

For those that like to prepare there's a driving range (grass & mats), large own balls practice area, 2 x short game areas and a putting green.

For the rest, the kitchens open!


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bump for the dough...


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh yeah...  Pass you it tomoz


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 10, 2016)

Craig.. Can I send it via BT if possible mate ?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Craig.. Can I send it via BT if possible mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Double, double good Dave.

Will sort you with the requisite data points to execute the transaction.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 10, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Oh yeah...  Pass you it tomoz
		
Click to expand...

Boss. Thanks Davie La


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 10, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Double, double good Dave.

Will sort you with the requisite data points to execute the transaction.
		
Click to expand...

Top one Mad Cyril :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Davie La - PAID*
Wolf Man
*Soluble Dave - PAID*
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
*Me - PAID*
*Chefi0 - PAID*
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy

PayPal Payment would be boss to chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Thanks to those who've paid,  to 'those' the haven't. Not naming names or anything


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorry mate. Completely forgot. You know I'm good for it. I'll sort it today &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate. Completely forgot. You know I'm good for it. I'll sort it today &#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

I know mate. 

No drama here. Just couldn't resist a free dig


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 15, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I know mate. 

No drama here. Just couldn't resist a free dig 

Click to expand...

Totally deserved.. Money has been sent this morning...


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 15, 2016)

Full house. Thanks chaps.

*Davie La - PAID*
*Wolf Man - PAID*
*Soluble Dave - PAID*
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
*Me - PAID*
*Chefi0 - PAID*
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Full house. Thanks chaps.

*Davie La - PAID*
*Wolf Man - PAID*
*Soluble Dave - PAID*
*Cat 1 chopper - PAID*
*Robin - PAID*
*Me - PAID*
*Chefi0 - PAID*
*Pauldj42 - PAID*

Reserves:

Peter
Odd Man
Marshy
		
Click to expand...

 I could be available, but I'd be stuck in a team with Marshy and Odvan........is the transfer window open?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I could be available, but I'd be stuck in a team with Marshy and Odvan........is the transfer window open?

Click to expand...

If it was available you would be playing on your own


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If it was available you would be playing on your own 

Click to expand...

Who asked you - parochial person.

You dont fancy coming over, to help us fill the worst fourball ever?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Who asked you - parochial person.

You dont fancy coming over, to help us fill the worst fourball ever?
		
Click to expand...

I cant, I have to work that weekend.

Its our Autumn meeting.

And correct it would have been the worst 4 ball ever but if we hit 10 tee shots each per hole we could do OK :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 15, 2016)

Could be persuaded if you need one more to fill a team.

Might need somebody to ring me the day before though


----------



## Odvan (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm in for this if there's another 3 ready to rock


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I'm in for this if there's another 3 ready to rock
		
Click to expand...

Team sixfingers

Odvan
Birchy
Liverbirdie

Marshy? First option.

Anyone else?


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

Who's in what fourballs, is it in the order in your list or are your drawing or is it based on tee times?


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Team sixfingers

Odvan
Birchy
Liverbirdie

Marshy? First option.

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

duffers was interested, I'll send him a txt


----------



## Jimbop90 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm up for this if there's room?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Who's in what fourballs, is it in the order in your list or are your drawing or is it based on tee times?
		
Click to expand...

Robin. 

Was going to try and share the shots out (as equally as possible) across the two four balls, but put you in the 11:10 fourball as per your request.

Will do that around mid September. 

Trust this is OK?


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Robin. 

Was going to try and share the shots out (as equally as possible) across the two four balls, but put you in the 11:10 fourball as per your request.

Will do that around mid September. 

Trust this is OK?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Robin. 

Was going to try and share the shots out (as equally as possible) across the two four balls, but put you in the 11:10 fourball as per your request.

Will do that around mid September. 

Trust this is OK?
		
Click to expand...

guess we're not in the same team &#128514;


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			guess we're not in the same team &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Unless miracles happen Davie La.

How was last night?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Team sixfingers

Odvan
Birchy
Liverbirdie

Marshy? First option.

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Stick me in for this. Should be ok.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 17, 2016)

Ah ****... looking like I've just missed out... reserve then, unless we can get another 3 :mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I know mate. 

No drama here. Just couldn't resist a free dig 

Click to expand...

Just realized that Paypal have once again suspended my account because they want me to confirm that I'm not money laundering . They should have a separate category for eBay addicted golfers, then they wouldn't spew a hissy fit every time I pumped another grand through the books....
The money has been paid, but will take a few days to clear as it's in the form of an e cheque mate...


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Just realized that Paypal have once again suspended my account because they want me to confirm that I'm not money laundering . They should have a separate category for eBay addicted golfers, then they wouldn't spew a hissy fit every time I pumped another grand through the books....
The money has been paid, but will take a few days to clear as it's in the form of an e cheque mate...
		
Click to expand...

They sent me a note, made me chuckle. It's not a drama but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			They sent me a note, made me chuckle. It's not a drama but thanks for letting me know.
		
Click to expand...

I've just had them on the phone apologising mate.. This is the 3rd time I've had to do the old "pay a pound into this account and then they'll pay it back" dance.. You should only have to do it once.. Took me a week to sort it last time... I suspect it's all those payments to Coolio that mark me out as some sort of Cartel money launderer...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2016)

Craig, do you want me to book for me, Birchy, Matt and Marshy, or do you want to sort it?

I can send my payment over the weekend, if you do.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Craig, do you want me to book for me, Birchy, Matt and Marshy, or do you want to sort it?

I can send my payment over the weekend, if you do.
		
Click to expand...

Just book yourselves on Pete. 

The closest tee time was 12:00 last time i looked, but you can agree between yourselves what time suits.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok chaps, all booked on for 12.00, just hope were not held up by earlier golfers.......

Matty baby, I've got yours.

Birchy, Marshy can you please send me Â£20 over the weekend (as Switzerland has cleaned me out). I'll PM bank details.

And none of that "Ooooo, I'm an international financial fence for Skelmersdale drug lords malarkey".....

Our team are the new dark horses, lots of shots to play with. 

Darker than Black bess after she fell into a tarmac machine at 3.00 am.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 17, 2016)

Good man.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 17, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ah ****... looking like I've just missed out... reserve then, unless we can get another 3 :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Just maybe...

Always welcome over as my guest if you fancy it Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 17, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Just maybe...

Always welcome over as my guest if you fancy it Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Craig :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 18, 2016)

2blue said:



			Cheers Craig :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dave, Jimbop and possibly duffers were interested (although duffers to confirm) - get one more and you may have another fourball.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave, Jimbop and possibly duffers were interested (although duffers to confirm) - get one more and you may have another fourball.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well remembered Pete. 

Glad you're on the ball. I'm having trouble remembering which is a*s* and which is elbow are the moment!


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dave, Jimbop, we can get another 2 if you're still interested?


----------



## Jimbop90 (Jun 23, 2016)

Missed this, yes I am


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2016)

I spoke to Duffers and he can't make this now.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I spoke to Duffers and he can't make this now.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger.  Back down to 2 more needed for a 4 ball.

Can put you on the reserves Jim / Dave whilst we wait??


----------



## 2blue (Jun 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Bugger.  Back down to 2 more needed for a 4 ball.

Can put you on the reserves Jim / Dave whilst we wait??
		
Click to expand...

If I'm the Dave....  I'm in... Ok?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 27, 2016)

2blue said:



			If I'm the Dave....  I'm in... Ok?
		
Click to expand...

If you're still called Dave then you're the Dave Dave.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Im called Dave, am I in? &#128518;


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 27, 2016)

No you're not Davie La


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm going to pull out of this lads, my personal circumstances have just changed somewhat and other than a prearranged trip to play with Tony at Ilfracombe I haven't swung a club and have no interest in swinging one at present.  I can see there were a few hovering looking for a spot so it shouldn't be a problem, hopefully.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2016)

I think Dave 2blue was looking for a spot


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm going to pull out of this lads, my personal circumstances have just changed somewhat and other than a prearranged trip to play with Tony at Ilfracombe I haven't swung a club and have no interest in swinging one at present.  I can see there were a few hovering looking for a spot so it shouldn't be a problem, hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Robin, would have been good to catch up. Hope things change and you get your Mojo back.

Will sort the $ out in due course.

Any takers on the newly created space? Think Dave 2blue and Jimbop were the other interested parties...


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 4, 2016)

Happy to be included if needed, looking at the tee times, I can drive up on the day


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm going to pull out of this lads, my personal circumstances have just changed somewhat and other than a prearranged trip to play with Tony at Ilfracombe I haven't swung a club and have no interest in swinging one at present.  I can see there were a few hovering looking for a spot so it shouldn't be a problem, hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Hope your at H4H mate, was looking forward to having a beer or 12 with you.


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Hope your at H4H mate, was looking forward to having a beer or 12 with you.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be going to H4H mate and the curry night,  I'm just battered at the moment with 3 deaths in the last 2 weeks, the last one was a mate from the forces I joined up with who only just got married last Saturday and then had a heart attack on Thursday, I'm shot to pieces at the minute and just going through the motions. 

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 5, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Happy to be included if needed, looking at the tee times, I can drive up on the day
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM the 2 mentioned up above as they registered interest earlier so only fair.

If not would be great to have you up :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 6, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			No problem Robin, would have been good to catch up. Hope things change and you get your Mojo back.

Will sort the $ out in due course.

Any takers on the newly created space? Think Dave 2blue and Jimbop were the other interested parties...
		
Click to expand...

Who's the lucky one then, Craig??


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jim can't make it so it looks like you're in Dave :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 6, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Jim can't make it so it looks like you're in Dave :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok, great.....  what do I owe to who?  Tee time? Whom I with? Saves me trawling thro the thread. Ta


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ok, great.....  what do I owe to who?  Tee time? Whom I with? Saves me trawling thro the thread. Ta
		
Click to expand...

If it's easier you can send the Â£20 to me, rather than it travelling via 3 people, if that's OK with Huds?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			If it's easier you can send the Â£20 to me, rather than it travelling via 3 people, if that's OK with Huds?
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me. Not a fan of over-complication :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 6, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ok, great.....  what do I owe to who?  Tee time? Whom I with? Saves me trawling thro the thread. Ta
		
Click to expand...

What are you off now Dave? About 11?

Tee times are about 11:10 to 11:30 ish. 

Once you've confirmed your handicap I'll balance out the shots and post full details


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'll be going to H4H mate and the curry night,  I'm just battered at the moment with 3 deaths in the last 2 weeks, the last one was a mate from the forces I joined up with who only just got married last Saturday and then had a heart attack on Thursday, I'm shot to pieces at the minute and just going through the motions. 

Sorry to hijack the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible news and horrible to hear Robin. Thoughts with you.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			What are you off now Dave? About 11?

Tee times are about 11:10 to 11:30 ish. 

Once you've confirmed your handicap I'll balance out the shots and post full details
		
Click to expand...

Aye 10.4 at the mo.
Paid Robin Â£20


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2016)

2blue said:



			Aye 10.4 at the mo.
Paid Robin Â£20
		
Click to expand...

Rec'd :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

OK, balanced the shots out as best as my feeble mathematical skillz, and knowledge of your handicaps, allow. 

Let me know if I'm out wildly.

11:10 & 11:20 four balls as follows;

11:10
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Davemc1[/TD]
[TD]18​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Chefi0[/TD]
[TD]13​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2Blue[/TD]
[TD]10​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD]5​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*46*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

11:20
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD]7​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Paulj42[/TD]
[TD]12​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wolf Man[/TD]
[TD]9​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Me[/TD]
[TD]19​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*47*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

We could meet @ half 9 / 10 for some food if people fancy it? Either way, if those travelling let me know what time they plan on being there I'll make sure I'm around.

There's a driving range and a few chipping areas for those that way inclined.

If anyone wants to hire an electric trolley, its a fairly hilly stroll, I can pre-book one for you if you let me know in advance.

Final agenda item is that Davie La's Pre-Loved Pinnacle Bazaar will likely be open for business in the far corner of the car park after the round. Bring your own carrier bag and don't tell the bizzies.

Look forward to catching up :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			OK, balanced the shots out as best as my feeble mathematical skillz, and knowledge of your handicaps, allow. 

Let me know if I'm out wildly.

11:10 & 11:20 four balls as follows;

11:10
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Davemc1[/TD]
[TD]18​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Chefi0[/TD]
[TD]13​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2Blue[/TD]
[TD]10​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD]5​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*46*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

11:20
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD]7​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Paulj42[/TD]
[TD]12​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wolf Man[/TD]
[TD]9​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Me[/TD]
[TD]19​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*47*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

We could meet @ half 9 / 10 for some food if people fancy it? Either way, if those travelling let me know what time they plan on being there I'll make sure I'm around.

There's a driving range and a few chipping areas for those that way inclined.

If anyone wants to hire an electric trolley, its a fairly hilly stroll, I can pre-book one for you if you let me know in advance.

Final agenda item is that Davie La's Pre-Loved Pinnacle Bazaar will likely be open for business in the far corner of the car park after the round. Bring your own carrier bag and don't tell the bizzies.

Look forward to catching up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate.. Looks like i'm in what's commonly known as "The losing team".. Bloody typical.. All the other team have to do is keep Davie La off the scorecard and they'll romp it.. They should have to forfeit a 3 pack of Pro V1's every time Davie gets a score...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			OK, balanced the shots out as best as my feeble mathematical skillz, and knowledge of your handicaps, allow. 

Let me know if I'm out wildly.

11:10 & 11:20 four balls as follows;

11:10
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Davemc1[/TD]
[TD]18​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Chefi0[/TD]
[TD]13​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2Blue[/TD]
[TD]10​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD]5​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*46*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

11:20
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD]7​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Paulj42[/TD]
[TD]12​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wolf Man[/TD]
[TD]9​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Me[/TD]
[TD]19​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*47*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

We could meet @ half 9 / 10 for some food if people fancy it? Either way, if those travelling let me know what time they plan on being there I'll make sure I'm around.

There's a driving range and a few chipping areas for those that way inclined.

If anyone wants to hire an electric trolley, its a fairly hilly stroll, I can pre-book one for you if you let me know in advance.

Final agenda item is that Davie La's Pre-Loved Pinnacle Bazaar will likely be open for business in the far corner of the car park after the round. Bring your own carrier bag and don't tell the bizzies.

Look forward to catching up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, what's the format, &#128515; apart from we're a 4 man team?


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Is peter lb not in this? His last words not ten mins ago where, see you up at manchester if not before... 

Funny enough, I txt my balls man the other night, he no longer works at west lancs. Which is bad news all round for the nw contingent :angry:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Nice one mate.. Looks like i'm in what's commonly known as "The losing team"
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too. Maybe we should split up and identify the root cause once and for all?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers mate, what's the format, &#128515; apart from we're a 4 man team?
		
Click to expand...

Think it's best 2 from 4, Stableford. That's my guess anyway Paul


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Is peter lb not in this? His last words not ten mins ago where, see you up at manchester if not before... 

Funny enough, I txt my balls man the other night, he no longer works at west lancs. Which is bad news all round for the nw contingent :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Me, Liverbirdie, Odvan & Marshy are out at 12 I think.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Is peter lb not in this? His last words not ten mins ago where, see you up at manchester if not before... 

Funny enough, I txt my balls man the other night, he no longer works at west lancs. Which is bad news all round for the nw contingent :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Pete has booked 4 in around 12 ish.

Not sure i want to hear any more aboutique your 'balls man'


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Me, Liverbirdie, Odvan & Marshy are out at 12 I think.
		
Click to expand...

Should give them plenty of time.to.get through to you


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Should give them plenty of time.to.get through to you 

Click to expand...

I've got it set for reminders on my phone for the week before and the day before just in case &#128515;


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I've got it set for reminders on my phone for the week before and the day before just in case &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Very organised :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ah goodo. Wonder if he'll pick me up so I can have a pint. Again...


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Ah goodo. Wonder if he'll pick me up so I can have a pint. Again... 

Click to expand...

Now I get your concern :lol:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Me, Liverbirdie, Odvan & Marshy are out at 12 I think.
		
Click to expand...

Probably waiting on every tee from 12.15 onwards, with that pile of pap out in front of us.

Looked on the site to see if it is a best 2 or 3 from 4, but didnt say - did say this though, anyone know what it means?

*In the interest of sportsmanship The Manchester Golf Club is a fair play venue. 

*​I hope the young lady Pro is on duty.:thup:

Are we having a separate team comp between us........

The total of our team is.....6,11,12=29+Marshys, is our total about 60 odd?


----------



## 2blue (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes, that's all good.... I'll be over for 10ish..... just the weather now


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2016)

Well they are letting you lot play, that sounds pretty fair to me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2016)

2blue said:



			Yes, that's all good.... I'll be over for 10ish..... just the weather now 

Click to expand...

They do nice food there, Dave.:thup:

I might eat afterwards.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably waiting on every tee from 12.15 onwards, with that pile of pap out in front of us.

Looked on the site to see if it is a best 2 or 3 from 4, but didnt say - did say this though, anyone know what it means?

*In the interest of sportsmanship The Manchester Golf Club is a fair play venue. 

*​I hope the young lady Pro is on duty.:thup:

Are we having a separate team comp between us........

The total of our team is.....6,11,12=29+Marshys, is our total about 60 odd?

Click to expand...

Let it lie la.

Separate comp sounds a good idea. As long as it's not North Korean Texas Scramble.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Let it lie la.

Separate comp sounds a good idea. As long as it's not North Korean Texas Scramble.
		
Click to expand...

No, just based on our team scores that we hand in, I dont like complication.

BTW what does that fair play venue thing mean?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW what does that fair play venue thing mean?
		
Click to expand...

It means cheats aren't welcome Pete.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			It means cheats aren't welcome Pete.
		
Click to expand...

Good, I wonder if the palaver the other year had a bearing on that. They did handle it very well though, in a very awkward position.

I must dig that thread out again.....


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good, I wonder if the palaver the other year had a bearing on that. They did handle it very well though, in a very awkward position.

I must dig that thread out again.....
		
Click to expand...

Could be. 

There was a group of Liverpudlian gentleman DQ'd last year too with an 'interesting' scorecard :lol:

Are you worried about Scott's bandicap?


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably waiting on every tee from 12.15 onwards, with that pile of pap out in front of us.

Looked on the site to see if it is a best 2 or 3 from 4, but didnt say - did say this though, anyone know what it means?

*In the interest of sportsmanship The Manchester Golf Club is a fair play venue. 

*​I hope the young lady Pro is on duty.:thup:

Are we having a separate team comp between us........

The total of our team is.....6,11,12=29+Marshys, is our total about 60 odd?

Click to expand...

I might be upto 36 by the time we play with the way I'm playing!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			I might be upto 36 by the time we play with the way I'm playing!!
		
Click to expand...

Good, I'll play off your handicap, you off mine, we'll storm it. They'll mainly be watching the other Liverpudlian charlatans who cant fill in a scorecard properly. We'll sneak under the radar and send Birchy up, who now has a proper manc accent. Rarrrtttttt.

Don't tell anyone though....


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good, I'll play off your handicap, you off mine, we'll storm it. They'll mainly be watching the other Liverpudlian charlatans who cant fill in a scorecard properly. We'll sneak under the radar and send Birchy up, who now has a proper manc accent. Rarrrtttttt.

Don't tell anyone though....

Click to expand...

Yes, don't post it on the internet or anything.

Secret's safe with me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes, don't post it on the internet or anything.

Secret's safe with me.
		
Click to expand...

Good thinking, Batman.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 28, 2016)

Morning guys, really sorry but I'm going to have to pull out. Slipped walking off the 18th on Sat morning and pulled my groin (old footy injury). Tried it out at the driving range after work last night and really can't swing a club properly. Sorry to let you down so late, hopefully you can get a replacement.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 28, 2016)

It wasn't Pete chatting you up that's put you off is it? :rofl:


----------



## Lump (Sep 28, 2016)

If you guys need a fill in, I'll take Marshy's spot if its not been filled.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 28, 2016)

Lump said:



			If you guys need a fill in, I'll take Marshy's spot if its not been filled.
		
Click to expand...

You'll do for me James, we need a decent single figure golfer in our 4 ball . Dunno who Marshy paid, Pete may have sorted the booking so hang fire re pennies but as vice captain, you're in. 12pm we tee off I recall, the shoddy ones tee off a wee bit earlier.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2016)

Odvan said:



			You'll do for me James, we need a decent single figure golfer in our 4 ball . Dunno who Marshy paid, Pete may have sorted the booking so hang fire re pennies but as vice captain, you're in. 12pm we tee off I recall, the shoddy ones tee off a wee bit earlier.
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite sure Marshy paid me....I think.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 28, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Morning guys, really sorry but I'm going to have to pull out. Slipped walking off the 18th on Sat morning and pulled my groin (old footy injury). Tried it out at the driving range after work last night and really can't swing a club properly. Sorry to let you down so late, hopefully you can get a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

Even though your prospective team mates don't appear to give a flying one, hope you get better soon Marshy.

#luckyescape


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 28, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Even though your prospective team mates don't appear to give a flying one, hope you get better soon Marshy.

#luckyescape  

Click to expand...

I can testify from recent painful experience, if you pull out of one of lb's meets, you're dead to him! 

Stu an Duffers are the same, must be a south end thing &#128078;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I can testify from recent painful experience, if you pull out of one of lb's meets, you're dead to him! 

Stu an Duffers are the same, must be a south end thing &#62542;
		
Click to expand...

Is right, no time for time wasters - that said, Stuey must be a cat!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I can testify from recent painful experience, if you pull out of one of lb's meets, you're dead to him! 

Stu an Duffers are the same, must be a south end thing &#128078;
		
Click to expand...

Tell everybody why you've pulled out yer big jessie!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 28, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Even though your prospective team mates don't appear to give a flying one, hope you get better soon Marshy.

#luckyescape  

Click to expand...

Haha Cheers Huds. I gutted I can't play as my mate played Manchester last week and was raving about it, especially the back 9. 

I paid Pete my Â£20 to his offshore Switzerland account via Harry Redknapp.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Tell everybody why you've pulled out yer big jessie!!
		
Click to expand...

Cos I'd rather spend 4hrs in a pub than on a golf course? #sosabarme

How's your ankle? &#128540;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Cos I'd rather spend 4hrs in a pub than on a golf course? #sosabarme

How's your ankle? &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Much better.

Cry arsin over 36 holes, you need to manthefeckup.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 28, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Haha Cheers Huds. I gutted I can't play as my mate played Manchester last week and was raving about it, especially the back 9.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome over any time mate.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			you need to manthefeckup.
		
Click to expand...

Hows your ankle sweetheart? 

:rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 29, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			OK, balanced the shots out as best as my feeble mathematical skillz, and knowledge of your handicaps, allow. 

Let me know if I'm out wildly.

11:10 & 11:20 four balls as follows;

11:10
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Davemc1[/TD]
[TD]18​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Chefi0[/TD]
[TD]13​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2Blue[/TD]
[TD]10​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]NWJocko[/TD]
[TD]5​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*46*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

11:20
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Qwerty[/TD]
[TD]7​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Paulj42[/TD]
[TD]12​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wolf Man[/TD]
[TD]9​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Me[/TD]
[TD]19​[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]*47*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

We could meet @ half 9 / 10 for some food if people fancy it? Either way, if those travelling let me know what time they plan on being there I'll make sure I'm around.

There's a driving range and a few chipping areas for those that way inclined.

If anyone wants to hire an electric trolley, its a fairly hilly stroll, I can pre-book one for you if you let me know in advance.

Final agenda item is that Davie La's Pre-Loved Pinnacle Bazaar will likely be open for business in the far corner of the car park after the round. Bring your own carrier bag and don't tell the bizzies.

Look forward to catching up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Completely missed all of this, cheers Huds.

I had a couple of good rounds there last year so due a shocker, apologies in advance to my team 

I'll get there for some food I think, bit of a jaunt for me.  Miss a few 3 
foot putts on the green and I'll be ready to go........

We'll get a great view of Qwerty strolling to his standard 40-odd 
points in the group behind


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just let me know when you'll be there and I'll meet you. 

You're behind Dave, so wear a helmet!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 29, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Just let me know when you'll be there and I'll meet you. 

You're behind Dave, so wear a helmet!
		
Click to expand...

I'll hopefully be getting there early as well (I am going out the night before, so I may have a nice lie in instead). What's the breakfast like at your gaff?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

Did we decide on the team comp?

What about Â£5 a man in (Â£20 per team), winning team gets the winnings, same format as the main comp, so no convoluted workings out (best 2 from 4, or best 3 from 4, whichever it is).

At least the winners can have a free lunch.:thup:

Pie of the day, Matt?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did we decide on the team comp?

What about Â£5 a man in (Â£20 per team), winning team gets the winnings, same format as the main comp, so no convoluted workings out (best 2 from 4, or best 3 from 4, whichever it is).

At least the winners can have a free lunch.:thup:

Pie of the day, Matt?

Click to expand...

Glen can buy yours, I'll buy Gary's next time I see him 

I'm only able to rock up, play and then do one as Grandad is doing me a massive and lookin after the boy.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Glen can buy yours, I'll buy Gary's next time I see him 

I'm only able to rock up, play and then do one as Grandad is doing me a massive and lookin after the boy.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know Glyn did babysitting. 

Comp sounds good to me Pete.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Didn't know Glyn did babysitting. 

Comp sounds good to me Pete.
		
Click to expand...

Glen, isn't Glyn.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 29, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			We'll get a great view of Qwerty strolling to his standard 40-odd 
points in the group behind 

Click to expand...

Ive sacked the digestives and put the Dark Choc Hobnobs back in the bag so I'm Hoping for a resurgence in form 
:cheers:


Comp Fee Fine by me LB, No coins though as they'll fall out of my pocket when I'm driving home.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Glen, isn't Glyn.
		
Click to expand...

I know. I actually went to school. I know that you can't even spell school.....
It was a poor joke about Glyn's passing resemblance to a "Grandad". I should have known you wouldn't get it.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Ive sacked the digestives and put the Dark Choc Hobnobs back in the bag so I'm Hoping for a resurgence in form 
:cheers:


Comp Fee Fine by me LB, No coins though as they'll fall out of my pocket when I'm driving home.

Click to expand...

 You do know you're on my team, don't you?  I've got more chance of winning Chorley's best looking hillbilly than getting anywhere near a golf podium.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I know. I actually went to school. I know that you can't even spell school.....
It was a poor joke about Glyn's passing resemblance to a "Grandad". I should have known you wouldn't get it.
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl, apologies for odvan been a right thicko, he is from Bury so it's expected.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I know. I actually went to school. I know that you can't even spell school.....
It was a poor joke about Glyn's passing resemblance to a "Grandad". I should have known you wouldn't get it.
		
Click to expand...

yes I can. Skool.

See, and I didn't even have to use autocorrect, so there.

But yeah, it was a poor joke.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Pmsl, apologies for odvan *been a* right thicko, he is from Bury so it's expected.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the sweet, sweet irony.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I've got more chance of winning Chorley's best looking hillbilly than getting anywhere near a golf podium.
		
Click to expand...

You have been to Chorley haven't you,you'd have some stiff competition !!

If we win I'll buy you a Meyt & Prater in the clubhouse :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Ive sacked the digestives and put the Dark Choc Hobnobs back in the bag so I'm Hoping for a resurgence in form 
:cheers:


Comp Fee Fine by me LB, No coins though as they'll fall out of my pocket when I'm driving home.

Click to expand...

Good lad.

Shall we say the comp is accepted then, unless anyone doesnt go for it.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad.

Shall we say the comp is accepted then, unless anyone doesnt go for it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

They do know the Kazikstan stablegun rules, don't they?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'll hopefully be getting there early as well (I am going out the night before, so I may have a nice lie in instead). What's the breakfast like at your gaff?
		
Click to expand...

Breakfast was great last few times I've had. Only had the Par 3 & 4 though. 

Par 5 is still on the "to do" list!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad.

Shall we say the comp is accepted then, unless anyone doesnt go for it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me :thup:

I'm used to donating a few quid to you sharks in the NW


----------



## 2blue (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad.

Shall we say the comp is accepted then, unless anyone doesnt go for it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah OK... me Dad always said its a waste of time talking to them anyway as they won't listen let alone understand the alternatives...... just take their money, was what I think what he was meaning, & don't ask any questions..........  So YES!!  yer tw&t :smirk:....  smiley added later ... that's two now!!


----------



## Lump (Oct 3, 2016)

Who should I pay my monies too?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

Lump said:



			Who should I pay my monies too?
		
Click to expand...

Marshy said, buy us all a pint.



Contact Marshy and pay him direct.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Marshy said, buy us all a pint.



Contact Marshy and pay him direct.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Buy everyone a pint :cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 3, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Buy everyone a pint :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::cheers:
Cheers Matey


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 3, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Buy everyone a pint :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Mines a pint of Glenlivet.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 3, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Mines a pint of Glenlivet.
		
Click to expand...

Could be an expensive round!!

Maybe just the 4ball I was playing in lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Could be an expensive round!!

Maybe just the 4ball I was playing in lol
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, Marshy, hope your legs better.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 3, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Could be an expensive round!!

Maybe just the 4ball I was playing in lol
		
Click to expand...

Think I can stay for a bit now....


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 3, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Think I can stay for a bit now....

Click to expand...

Go on. Be brave.

Promise not to tell Glynn :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Go on. Be brave.

Promise not to tell Glynn :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Turned into a bit of a t1t recently, havent ya.

And its Glyn, not Glynn, show some respect. We have feelings.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Turned into a bit of a t1t recently, havent ya.

And its Glyn, not Glynn, show some respect. We have feelings.
		
Click to expand...

Take a bow son :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 3, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Turned into a bit of a t1t recently, havent ya.

And its Glyn, not Glynn, show some respect. We have feelings.
		
Click to expand...

Not lately. Been one for a while to be fair.

Thanks for the spelling advice.

Look forward to seeing you Sunday.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Not lately. Been one for a while to be fair.

Thanks for the spelling advice.

Look forward to seeing you Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

In my book it's only been lately but yeah, most would agree with the latter 

Ya welcome, it's polite to recognise a name correctly.

I'll be on the minutes, currently teaching my 4yo how to blow his nose so won't get to see you tee off. Looking forward to it. Bet ya some of Glynnnnnnnn's orange DDHs ya go 40 yards right off the 1st tee?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 4, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Think I can stay for a bit now....

Click to expand...

Yer can just leave the money in the Pro-shop yer narse...  nay need to hang about fer the detailed analisise (oophs...another one for yer)


----------



## Odvan (Oct 4, 2016)

2blue said:



			Yer can just leave the money in the Pro-shop yer narse...  nay need to hang about fer the detailed analisise (oophs...another one for yer) 

Click to expand...

Aaaayyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Davey

Out later than you my little pillow of termites. Looking forward to takin' a fiver off a yorkshire man though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Aaaayyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Davey

Out later than you my little pillow of termites. Looking forward to takin' a fiver off a yorkshire man though 

Click to expand...

I honestly cant see us getting beat.

Will we have one nominated captain from each team, who will collect the fivers?

I propose Matt - I'll bring the yellow fish, you can bring the blue,captain.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I honestly cant see us getting beat.
		
Click to expand...

Right, who wants my fiver...


----------



## 2blue (Oct 4, 2016)

2blue said:



			Yer can just leave the money in the Pro-shop yer narse...  nay need to hang about fer the detailed analisise (oophs...another one for yer) 

Click to expand...

Local 'midlands patwah' used as I know you'se speak similar 



Odvan said:



			Aaaayyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Davey

Out later than you my little pillow of termites. Looking forward to takin' a fiver off a yorkshire man though 

Click to expand...

Right with yer timing... it's just I thought you might be exiting from the Car-park ....  BUT...  you was well out wiv yer Geography.... think Josh & James are the only Yarkshire men playing....  should keep you Midlanders happy



Odvan said:



			Right, who wants my fiver...
		
Click to expand...

Well...OK.... if you really must :cheers:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I honestly cant see us getting beat.
		
Click to expand...



I wish I was there to remind you of this on the 1st Tee.

How do you Put a quote in your "Sig"


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Right, who wants my fiver...
		
Click to expand...

Sod the fiver, I just hope we play off the right tee's! &#129300;


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Right, who's arranging Coolio's wake up call? Wouldn't want anyone to have to play as a 3 man team


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Right, who's arranging Coolio's wake up call? Wouldn't want anyone to have to play as a 3 man team 

Click to expand...

I've got a reminder in for Friday and alarm on Saturday


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I've got a reminder in for Friday and alarm on Saturday 

Click to expand...

You do realize the comp is on Sunday don't you? The day after the Grand Final......Again........


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 4, 2016)

For those that I've booked on, club has written asking for details. 

Not sure exactly what details, as they haven't specified, but usually full name, club, playing handicap covers.

Can you PM me the above when you see this please?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## 2blue (Oct 4, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			For those that I've booked on, club has written asking for details. 

Not sure exactly what details, as they haven't specified, but usually full name, club, playing handicap covers.

Can you PM me the above when you see this please?

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

PM'd Craig

CDH No. may also be useful if they are on the hunt for Bandito's......  this can only be good for the honest players :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You do realize the comp is on Sunday don't you? The day after the Grand Final......Again........
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, could be a messy one. Glad we aren't teeing off early


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Craig,

Clear your inbox mate


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Yeah, could be a messy one. Glad we aren't teeing off early 

Click to expand...

We didn't tee off early last time!!!!


----------



## 2blue (Oct 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You do realize the comp is on Sunday don't you? *The day after the Grand Final*......Again........
		
Click to expand...

....of the Bake Off ... like me....  just dinna watch it then


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2016)

2blue said:



			....of the Bake Off ... like me....  just dinna watch it then 

Click to expand...

Rugby League Grand Final. Wigan vs Warrington. Biggest game of the year &#128521;


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 4, 2016)

2blue said:



			....of the Bake Off ... like me....  just dinna watch it then 

Click to expand...

It's one of those uncivilised 'games' Dave. Thanks for the info. 

Inbox clear Paul 

Cheers fellas


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2016)

Qwerty said:





I wish I was there to remind you of this on the 1st Tee.

How do you Put a quote in your "Sig" 

Click to expand...

Right, we have a volunteer to collect his team's fivers - it'll go towards my pie of the day, mate.  :cheers:


----------



## adamwwfc (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi guys,
New to the forum, are there still any places left for this day?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, we have a volunteer to collect his team's fivers - it'll go towards my pie of the day, mate.  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Humble?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Humble?
		
Click to expand...

No dont like crumble....:whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 4, 2016)

adamwwfc said:



			Hi guys,
New to the forum, are there still any places left for this day?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Adam, all available places taken at this late stage, unless anyone has to bail in the next few days...

Generally plenty going on in the NW so keep your eyes peeled.

If you wanted a game @ Manchester always willing to host, availability (i.e. Mrs H) allowing of course!

Welcome to the forum :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I honestly cant see us getting beat.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised if you're playing off 7 now 

You, Birchy and Qwerty can fight it out for the "over 45 points comp" and leave the rest of us to it


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2016)

Will be at the club from around 9 on Sunday. Ready for a feed if people want to. Weather looks set fair so fingers crossed it stays that way. 

If anyone travelling needs anything you should have my number .

One word of warning. Do not. At any cost. Go into the fitting lab. The 917 fitting cart has arrived. Had the heads in my hands tonight and they are a thing I'd great beauty!!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Will be at the club from around 9 on Sunday. Ready for a feed if people want to. Weather looks set fair so fingers crossed it stays that way. 

If anyone travelling needs anything you should have my number .

One word of warning. Do not. At any cost. Go into the fitting lab. The 917 fitting cart has arrived. Had the heads in my hands tonight and they are a thing I'd great beauty!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll likely get up there 9.30-ish for brekkie and a brew mate :thup:

More the Mizuno irons in the pro shop I need to stay away from at the moment!!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'll likely get up there 9.30-ish for brekkie and a brew mate :thup:

More the Mizuno irons in the pro shop I need to stay away from at the moment!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there about  10'ish for a scran and a hit. See you there fellas.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I done my warm up today down the range today. Men dont eat breaky. Ill be there 11.08. Loads of time


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'll likely get up there 9.30-ish for brekkie and a brew mate :thup:

More the Mizuno irons in the pro shop I need to stay away from at the moment!!
		
Click to expand...

Forget true stuff in t'shop.

The Mizuno Cart has custom heads and all kinds of stuff I haven't seen before.

If that helps?


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I done my warm up today down the range today. Men dont eat breaky. Ill be there 11.08. Loads of time 

Click to expand...

According to the start sheet you're out at 12  too with Pete.  

Going to be a busy day for you


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2016)

Im off out to get shredded in about 30 mins so I hope my team ain't relying on me too much 

Promise I will turn up in person this time though :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 8, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Im off out to get shredded in about 30 mins so I hope my team ain't relying on me too much 

Promise I will turn up in person this time though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good man. I'll be heading out in a couple of hours. On the booze all day then watch the Grand Final tonight. Tomorrow could be interesting.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 8, 2016)

Have a good one gents, I'll be chilling at the pool bar in tenerife thinking of you all:cheers:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 8, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Have a good one gents, I'll be chilling at the pool bar in tenerife thinking of you all:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Like your style. 

Saves having to go to the bog for a leek.

Have a good holiday La.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 8, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Good man. I'll be heading out in a couple of hours. On the booze all day then watch the Grand Final tonight. Tomorrow could be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Can meet you and Scott at 8am if you like? Run round the canal in the crisp autumn air to blow the cobwebs off.

Will be like Chariots of Fire, but with more wobbly bits.

And vomit.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 9, 2016)

I've just messaged Birchy. If everyone else can do the same hopefully the 4hr notice will suffice, this time


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I've just messaged Birchy. If everyone else can do the same hopefully the 4hr notice will suffice, this time 

Click to expand...

Ha. He'll still be comatose on the couch mate. I'm expecting a panicked phone call about 30 minutes before tee off begging you to wait for him.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Ha. He'll still be comatose on the couch mate. I'm expecting a panicked phone call about 30 minutes before tee off begging you to wait for him.
		
Click to expand...

Done your lunges wolf-man?


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I've just messaged Birchy. If everyone else can do the same hopefully the 4hr notice will suffice, this time 

Click to expand...

Not likely. 

When there's dough on it its every team for themselves!

Will be tough scoring with just three AND your new lower handicap!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Done your lunges wolf-man?
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprisingly sprightly this morning mate.. Just having a sporty breakfast (jam on toast) and I'm going to set off at 09:15.. Should be there just after 10 depending on whether I stop to get some Biccies from the Spar..


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2016)

Well I'm here in person! 

Definitely Not feeling sprightly :cheers:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2016)

Got the weather again. 

Thanks to everyone who travelled over to play. Hope you enjoyed the course and had a good day out.

Well played the other 2 teams. Both in 2nd place when I left :thup:

Thanks to my fourball. Great to play with all and good to meet Paul for the first time. Shame Dave didn't play well enough to carry us to victory. 

Wolf Man's new M2 is a keeper.  Was very impressive off the tee, never thought I'd see him play a Regular shaft though, guess age catches up with us all.

'Lip-out' Paul is obviously using the wrong size balls. His golf ball did the wall of death round the hole and back out at least twice!

Dave was great to watch as always. Didn't even bother bringing a putter he's that good. Carried the rest of us but in the end let us all down by not getting enough eagles!


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Countback - pfft...

Anyway onto the serious matter. Thanks Craig for setting this up. You really shouldn't leave, if for only this one comp a year. Place is a cracker. Also thanks to Davy, Iain and Josh for the round. Some great stuff played by all.

We'll not mention the first hole, But having a rebound of a tree on 2 my game picked up somewhat. Culminating on a glorious par on the 230 odd par 3 

Great day was had by all, see yous all here next year!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2016)

Just home and well worth the 2hr drive either way, great course and really good day in the company of Dave, Danny and Craig.
Thanks again Craig and will hopefully return the favour anytime you're up here.
Of now to see if Delc wants any help organising a "bigger hole" petition&#128515;


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Of now to see if Delc wants any help organising a "bigger hole" petition&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: You definitely should!

Good to hear your back safe. Catch up soon :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			We'll not mention the first hole,
		
Click to expand...

You never had a chance. Three crackers then up last. It's my worst nightmare and happens all the time.

Compounded by playing musical statues over the ball. But I felt your pain there. 

Definitely your team-mates fault. 

Par on 16 is party time any day :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2016)

Cheers for organising Huds :thup:

As always loved playing up there, really is a cracking course.

Great company with Dave, Dave and Josh and we all played some decent stuff, left a lot of shots on the greens was the story of my day sadly, hope I remember how to swing the driver like I was doing today!! 

Good to catch up with everyone, glad the weather and Birchy showed up 

Same time next year?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2016)

Well done our team, was never in doubt. Well until Birchy turned up and tried to even it out for the other teams.

Not enough magic to trouble the winners podium, but a good laugh, some good golf and always a pleasure to play at Manchester's best course.:thup:

You cant beat a free lunch though.


----------



## Lump (Oct 9, 2016)

Cheers for letting me jump in on this. Had a cracking day and a great laugh as always.
Course is superb. Not one hole is the same. A real nice variety of holes, dog legs, up and down hill approach shots. A few reachable par5's with good shots. Only one weak hole on the whole course (18th).


----------



## Odvan (Oct 9, 2016)

Cheers Huds for heads up again, enjoyed both times there now, a challenging place to play.

Had a great crack with Lump, LB and Birchy the latter of whom was just out for some fresh air I think, 2nd year on the bounce I've played that open as a 3 ball now .

My belated commiserations to Pete who hadn't told us of a bereavement, he left us to presume though having worn half-mast pants and light grey socks for the day...

Some good, bad and ugly golf, the latter firmly reserved for Birchy. A disgrace 

Course was in great condition and am well up for it next year.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 9, 2016)

I think this was the 4th year we've played in this, where does the time the time go.
It wasn't the best of starts,pulled the bag out on the car park looking into the dividers with a sinking feeling knowing full well my putter was stuffed behind the sofa at home :angry:


Another great day up there though, good to see the Wolfman (not seen him in ages). Good to meet Paul and thanks a lot for sorting the day Craig. Its hard to fault Manchester GC, I think it flys under the radar a bit but I love it.. not a weak hole 
On the course.

Same again next year fellas :cheers:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like a good day, I love playing Manchester.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Sounds like a good day, I love playing Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, and a good day just got better.

We finished in 3rd.

1. 87 - we got that score when we won about 3 years ago.

2. 82 - If Birchy would have turned up.......

3. 81 - Best of the 3 teams on countback (lovely way to decide a golf game).  

4. 81 - 

5 - 81 -

I'll fill in numbers 4 and 5 in due course, one of them was Jocko's team...........


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me too, and a good day just got better.

We finished in 3rd.

1. 87 - we got that score when we won about 3 years ago.

2. 82 - If Birchy would have turned up.......

3. 81 - Best of the 3 teams on countback (lovely way to decide a golf game).  

4. 81 - 

5 - 81 -

I'll fill in numbers 4 and 5 in due course, one of them was Jocko's team...........
		
Click to expand...

How the hell did we get 3rd


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

Birchy said:



			How the hell did we get 3rd 

Click to expand...

Well you got about 3 of them.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well you got about 3 of them.

Click to expand...

All 3 of them vital 

Good job I didn't play well, could have been a stewards enquiry :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me too, and a good day just got better.

We finished in 3rd.

1. 87 - we got that score when we won about 3 years ago.

2. 82 - If Birchy would have turned up.......

3. 81 - Best of the 3 teams on countback (lovely way to decide a golf game).  

4. 81 - 

5 - 81 -

I'll fill in numbers 4 and 5 in due course, one of them was Jocko's team...........
		
Click to expand...

If it comes down to count-back on the last 6 or so, we'll have had it as we had 6-pointers on 10 & 11.... :fore:

Good to see we had 2 teams in the running for prizes :whoo:....   & great to catch-up with you guys again on such a good course in great condition....  marvellous day Craig & many thanks for setting it up & managing entries.
See loads of you again in a couple of weeks at H4H.....  & see if one of us can take the Trophy North :thup: :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me too, and a good day just got better.

We finished in 3rd.

1. 87 - we got that score when we won about 3 years ago.

2. 82 - If Birchy would have turned up.......

3. 81 - Best of the 3 teams on countback (lovely way to decide a golf game).  

4. 81 - 

5 - 81 -

I'll fill in numbers 4 and 5 in due course, one of them was Jocko's team...........
		
Click to expand...

Well played fellas :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me too, and a good day just got better.

We finished in 3rd.

1. 87 - we got that score when we won about 3 years ago.

2. 82 - If Birchy would have turned up.......

3. 81 - Best of the 3 teams on countback (lovely way to decide a golf game).  

4. 81 - 

5 - 81 -

I'll fill in numbers 4 and 5 in due course, one of them was Jocko's team...........
		
Click to expand...

Well played guys. Don't forget that I won 6 balls though. A lovely 2 on the stupidly long par 3. Some would say that this was actually more impressive than coming third in that dodgy, bandit friendly format


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Well played guys. Don't forget that I won 6 balls though. A lovely 2 on the stupidly long par 3. Some would say that this was actually more impressive than coming third in that dodgy, bandit friendly format 

Click to expand...

Congrats again Wolfie, it was one of the best eagles I've ever seen 
:fore:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Congrats again Wolfie, it was one of the best eagles I've ever seen 
:fore:
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Well played guys. Don't forget that I won 6 balls though. A lovely 2 on the stupidly long par 3. Some would say that this was actually more impressive than coming third in that dodgy, bandit friendly format 

Click to expand...

Well done mate, we also had someone hit the green in one, although he still managed to not get on the card for that hole.........(he said you were better being above the hole.....didn't work out that way).


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 10, 2016)

would be interested in this next year, i you can get another tee time


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			would be interested in this next year, i you can get another tee time
		
Click to expand...

You'd be more than welcome mate.

Will likely put a note out similar time next year to gauge interest, then book enough tee times to cover the 'definites' :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 10, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			You'd be more than welcome mate.

Will likely put a note out similar time next year to gauge interest, then book enough tee times to cover the 'definites' :thup:
		
Click to expand...

thats you staying for another year then! Good man &#128512;


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			thats you staying for another year then! Good man &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Do you know why it's called an 'Open' Davie La?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Do you know why it's called an 'Open' Davie La?
		
Click to expand...

You might have to explain in more detail, he seems to be struggling with the concept


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done mate, we also had someone hit the green in one, although he still managed to not get on the card for that hole.........(he said you were better being above the hole.....didn't work out that way).

Click to expand...

Talking utter tosh as per usual. At least your consistent


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Talking utter tosh as per usual. At least your consistent 

Click to expand...

Eh, better below the hole on that hole matey, otherwise you can leave your first putt 6 foot past..

We win as a team, we lose as a team, we banter as individuals.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2016)

Birchy said:



			You might have to explain in more detail, he seems to be struggling with the concept 

Click to expand...

To be fair, at the wrong end of the M62 the word 'Open' denotes a residence that has neither Intruder alarm or Dog.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done mate, we also had someone hit the green in one, although he still managed to not get on the card for that hole.........(he said you were better being above the hole.....didn't work out that way).

Click to expand...

I guess you are taking about the 16th, which idiot gave him that information?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I guess you are taking about the 16th, which idiot gave him that information?
		
Click to expand...

Er, himself. :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Er, himself. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, every idiot knows that the best place to put it is short right, about 10ft from the pin. Simple left to right putt


----------



## louise_a (Oct 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, every idiot knows that the best place to put it is short right, about 10ft from the pin. Simple left to right putt 

Click to expand...

That's where I try for too


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, every idiot knows that the best place to put it is short right, about 10ft from the pin. Simple left to right putt 

Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			That's where I try for too 

Click to expand...

Yes, but your sensible people.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2016)

Well done on finishing in the prizes Gents :thup:

I let our team down with some poor putting really, should have had 2nd prize if I had been average rather than rotten!

Although back to back birdies made up for it a little 

I'll definitely play in this next year, one of my favourite courses.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Well done on finishing in the prizes Gents :thup:

I let our team down with some poor putting really, should have had 2nd prize if I had been average rather than rotten!

Although back to back birdies made up for it a little 

I'll definitely play in this next year, one of my favourite courses.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think anyway putted well mate, by the sound of it. There are some tough greens om Mancgc, so always the likelihood of a few 3 putts out there, especially 5 and 15.

Which two did you birdie? 2 and 3?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont think anyway putted well mate, by the sound of it. There are some tough greens om Mancgc, so always the likelihood of a few 3 putts out there, especially 5 and 15.

Which two did you birdie? 2 and 3?
		
Click to expand...

I missed some really easy ones though, 3 putt from 10ft on 1, 3 putt par on 14 and had a load of decent birdie chances. Hey ho.

Birdied 10 and 11. Should have birdied 13 and birdied (or eagled, was only 20ft!!) 14 aswell. Idiot :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I guess you are taking about the 16th, which idiot gave him that information?
		
Click to expand...

Peter is hearing things or talking crap. I will let you lot decide.

Might drop Linda a line


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I missed some really easy ones though, 3 putt from 10ft on 1, 3 putt par on 14 and had a load of decent birdie chances. Hey ho.

Birdied 10 and 11. Should have birdied 13 and birdied (or eagled, was only 20ft!!) 14 aswell. Idiot :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, your right, you did putt rubbish.:rofl:

My 3 putt was on 3, after hitting it in reg.

My nightmare score was on 9 when just through the back fringe in 3, carded a 7. Criminally left a birdie (and 4 points) putt 2 foot short from 10 foot after getting on 15 in two, but that was because no-one really backed me up on the hole...... 

It is a good day out, need to put this as an annual fixture.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Peter is hearing things or talking crap. I will let you lot decide.

Might drop Linda a line 

Click to expand...

You said your best being past the flag, I said youd be better being short of it. Factoid, my dear fun cushion. I wasnt looking for Linda, but Linda found me.

I call my first witness, m'lud - Matt (formerly known as player B).:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You said your best being past the flag, I said youd be better being short of it. Factoid, my dear fun cushion. I wasnt looking for Linda, but Linda found me.

I call my first witness, m'lud - Matt (formerly known as player B).:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Why would I say your best past the flag on a green sloping from back to front? :rofl:

While your on to Linda ask her about GUR :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Why would I say your best past the flag on a green sloping from back to front? :rofl:

While your on to Linda ask her about GUR :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Zackly!!!

GUR - Grrrrrr :mmm:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2016)

Do they only hold the 1 open a season, would defo go back, really good course.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Do they only hold the 1 open a season, would defo go back, really good course.
		
Click to expand...

The 4 man team on Friday the 5th August looks good to me Paul. 
Either as as 1 off comp or maybe a 2 day LiverManc (other teams available) Ryder cup style comp inc' another course and a stopover, maybe somewhere like Worsley Park.
Just an idea


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for organising a great day Craig.  Thanks to my playing partners NwJocko 2blue and DaveMc.  Jockos driving on the day was immense it's a shame he wasn't as accurate from 15 foot .  We all contributed but a lot of shots were left out there.  I agree that count back is a joke, I think a draw would of been a fair result


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			You'd be more than welcome mate.

Will likely put a note out similar time next year to gauge interest, then book enough tee times to cover the 'definites' :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh YES!!!  I'd be up for that though best if someone PMs me when it's posted, please. Unless my usual PA, Glyn, rocks-up for it.
Listening to that team bitch ...  can't believe they got in the prizes. Well done though, girls.&#128563;&#128540;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			The 4 man team on Friday the 5th August looks good to me Paul. 
Either as as 1 off comp or maybe a 2 day LiverManc (other teams available) Ryder cup style comp inc' another course and a stopover, maybe somewhere like Worsley Park.
Just an idea 

Click to expand...

I like the idea of the 1 night alternate manc/Liverpool night and 2 days golf Dave, but think the school holidays isn't the ideal time, as 75% of us go away at some point.

April, May, June and the int'l weekend in September might be the best time, as also a little away from H4H also.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I like the idea of the 1 night alternate manc/Liverpool night and 2 days golf Dave, but think the school holidays isn't the ideal time, as 75% of us go away at some point.

April, May, June and the int'l weekend in September might be the best time, as also a little away from H4H also.
		
Click to expand...

I'll look into it.:thup:
Maybe to keep it easy for everyone a set venue would be the the best option even if its just 1 round 1 night, somewhere like
The Mere or Carden Park.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2016)

Don't forget our cloth capped brothers from o'er t'other side oth ills.

Ref MGC opens;

There are quite a lot if I remember right. Early August is Festival week so tends to fill up quick. If people are interested in the August one can happily help sort.

Will put out the note for October next June and try keep as an annual fixture.

Dave - if you want help with the other item happy to chip in and share the load.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2016)

2blue said:



			Oh YES!!!  I'd be up for that though best if someone PMs me when it's posted, please. Unless my usual PA, Glyn, rocks-up for it.
Listening to that team bitch ...  can't believe they got in the prizes. Well done though, girls.&#128563;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I'll try to remember to PM you Dave. Or happy to build up an e-mail list and notify that way too.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Cant do the October open as I have to work that weekend but I would be interested in the August one.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cant do the October open as I have to work that weekend but I would be interested in the August one.
		
Click to expand...

I fancy the team comp on the Friday in August Glyn, we could go out in Mcr afterwards, what do you reckon? 







You might have to bring me some clothes over though :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			The 4 man team on Friday the 5th August looks good to me Paul. 
Either as as 1 off comp or maybe a 2 day LiverManc (other teams available) Ryder cup style comp inc' another course and a stopover, maybe somewhere like Worsley Park.
Just an idea 

Click to expand...

I'm up for that, whether the Aug or Oct date, You'll never please everyone, StuC missed this one due to Hols, if it's 2 days one of them being in an Open would be ideal.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Your all taking like Craigy has decided to stay at manc. The situation needs clarification!!

&#128540;

&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Your all taking like Craigy has decided to stay at manc. The situation needs clarification!!

&#128540;

&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Haven't we clarified that 'Open' business


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Your all taking like Craigy has decided to stay at manc. The situation needs clarification!!

&#63004;

&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

He won't be able to do his Freaky Dancing with Mad Cyril and the Fat Lady Wrestlers
if he goes to one of those Leafy Cheshire courses.

In fact if he does move to Cheshire and we get the LiverManc Trophy of the ground he could get Balloted out of team Mancunia and end up playing for the opponents if they'll have him


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			he could get Balloted out of team Mancunia and end up playing for the opponents if they'll have him 

Click to expand...

Would rather slow boil my plums in a bowl of scouse whilst listening to The 'Best' of Gerry Marsden on eternal repeat.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			In fact if he does move to Cheshire and we get the LiverManc Trophy of the ground he could get Balloted out of team Mancunia and end up playing for the opponents if they'll have him 

Click to expand...

I cant guarantee much, but I can guarantee that that scenario would never happen mate.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2016)

Lump (James), I've had an envelope arrive today.

4 x Â£40 pro-shop vouchers in it for our 3rd place. Good job you holed that birdie putt on 18 mate.

I'll pass it to you next time, if soon, or PM me your address and I'll post them to you.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 16, 2016)

If people want, I might be able to change for cash over the next month or so.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lump (James), I've had an envelope arrive today.

4 x Â£40 pro-shop vouchers in it for our 3rd place. Good job you holed that birdie putt on 18 mate.

I'll pass it to you next time, if soon, or PM me your address and I'll post them to you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

How come we got 4 when only 3 of us played  



huds1475 said:



			If people want, I might be able to change for cash over the next month or so.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Craig, as James and Pete are furthest away, give them first option on that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			How come we got 4 when only 3 of us played  



Nice one Craig, as James and Pete are furthest away, give them first option on that.
		
Click to expand...

We win as a team, but we in-fight and blame the under-performers, if we get beat. Thats how we roll.

Not a bad day out, play a cracking course for Â£20, and come out Â£55 heavier.

Yes, I'll have the cash, please. Let me know if more (or how many Huds will want/need), then can mail him the vouchers or give to Matt next week.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 16, 2016)

I think you came in 55 pounds heavier than most of us to be fair Peter. 

Will let you know when I can do a swapsie :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 17, 2016)

Thought we'd missed out but a voucher arrived at my club from Manchester today, no idea how much for.

Use it as an excuse to get back up there for a game sometime!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 17, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Thought we'd missed out but a voucher arrived at my club from Manchester today, no idea how much for.

Use it as an excuse to get back up there for a game sometime!
		
Click to expand...

Â£30 each for our team gents :thup:

Dave/Dave/Josh - you want to pm me your address so I can post them or I can take them to h4h next week and get them to you that way?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Â£30 each for our team gents :thup:

Dave/Dave/Josh - you want to pm me your address so I can post them or I can take them to h4h next week and get them to you that way?
		
Click to expand...

Well done chaps, I thought you'd missed out.

Â£40 for 3rd, Â£30 for fifth - I feel a letter coming on.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done chaps, I thought you'd missed out.

Â£40 for 3rd, Â£30 for fifth - I feel a letter coming on.

Click to expand...

Said we were 4th on the letter? Haven't seen the results anywhere though.

Thought we'd missed out too.


----------



## Lump (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm happy for you to keep hold of mine until next year. In no rush for it.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done chaps, I thought you'd missed out.

Â£40 for 3rd, Â£30 for fifth - I feel a letter coming on.

Click to expand...

Theres no losers at MGC, We all got a packet of Space Raiders for finishing 22nd :lol:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Theres no losers at MGC, We all got a packet of Space Raiders for finishing 22nd :lol:
		
Click to expand...

We finished as high as that??? Surprising


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Theres no losers at MGC, We all got a packet of Space Raiders for finishing 22nd :lol:
		
Click to expand...

The purple ones were lush


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Said we were 4th on the letter? Haven't seen the results anywhere though.

Thought we'd missed out too.
		
Click to expand...

I asked for the names in fourth and didnt recognise any, so thought you had finished fifth, on countback.

Good that 8 of us got summat.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2016)

Lump said:



			I'm happy for you to keep hold of mine until next year. In no rush for it. 

Click to expand...

I'd get it handy mate, as it only lasts a year. I tried to spend one at Preston a few years ago, and it ran out 2 years previous.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 18, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Â£30 each for our team gents :thup:

Dave/Dave/Josh - you want to pm me your address so I can post them or I can take them to h4h next week and get them to you that way?
		
Click to expand...

Wow...  a win...  well, we all four did our bit one time or another.... H4H is fine for getting me the voucher/cash Iain. Less than a week to go now!!


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just seen this  well done team! Good news on a golf course at last. 

Keep hold of mine for now Iain, im sure we'll meet up soon enough


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 18, 2016)

2blue said:



			Wow...  a win...  well, we all four did our bit one time or another.... H4H is fine for getting me the voucher/cash Iain. Less than a week to go now!!
		
Click to expand...

Aye, just me letting the side down on the greens for a bigger prize, sorry about that!! 

I'll bring it to H4H Dave, you OK to get Josh's to him aswell (not sure if he's going this weekend?)?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 18, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Aye,* just me letting the side down on the greens for a bigger prize*, sorry about that!! 

I'll bring it to H4H Dave, you OK to get Josh's to him aswell (not sure if he's going this weekend?)?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell... which bar$eward mentioned that :rofl:.....  your driving was a pleasure to watch mate...  feel forgiven :thup: 'cos we're not like that other team anyway 
& YES..  I can get Josh's to him .....  no he can't make H4H this year


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well that's a pleasant surprise. As Dave says drop mine off with him at H4H, we can sort out the rest.  I think next year we will have it in the bag.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 29, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Just seen this  well done team! Good news on a golf course at last. 

Keep hold of mine for now Iain, im sure we'll meet up soon enough
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure i got it off jocko?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you sure i got it off jocko?
		
Click to expand...

Just so everyone else knows....anyone who got a prize next year may only have another week to spend it as they normally only have a 1 year shelf life - just in case.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you sure i got it off jocko?
		
Click to expand...

was wondering where that evnroll came from... &#129300;


----------



## 2blue (Oct 1, 2017)

Stu...  is 2.20pm our tee next Sun, matey?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2017)

Well done team 2 - the forum will be getting a reputation.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done team 2 - the forum will be getting a reputation.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It certainly will be if Stuey & l can come home with the bacon from the Titleist N Final this Tues at Sandmoor....  We have a trip to Portugal in our sights &#128563;


----------



## 2blue (Oct 8, 2017)

Twas a great day today...  thanks guys....  it's definitely got that 'annual' feeling. Same team for next year Stuey, Duffers, Josh??


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2017)

2blue said:



			Twas a great day today...  thanks guys....  it's definitely got that 'annual' feeling. Same team for next year Stuey, Duffers, Josh??
		
Click to expand...

Definitely Davie :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done team 2 - the forum will be getting a reputation.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Eeer!!....  there's a new 'Team 1'.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2017)

2blue said:



			Eeer!!....  there's a new 'Team 1'....... 

Click to expand...

So, go on then who missed that makeable putt, that would have gotten you first place then.....


----------



## 2blue (Oct 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			So, go on then who missed that makeable putt, that would have gotten you first place then.....

Click to expand...

All of us had them....  we'd have been runaways if got them. &#128563;


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2017)

2blue said:



			All of us had them....  we'd have been runaways if got them. &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

How much did we win sir?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			How much did we win sir?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe our 'B' team knows...  think they may have grabbed 2nd last year


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 9, 2017)

We came 4th last year and received Â£30, maybe Â£50 for us. I will let you know when I receive something.

Itâ€™s was a great days golfing, thanks for the company fellaâ€™s. I think we had one hole where we only got 2 points and a couple more where we only picked up 3 so there was plenty of oppertunity for more points.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 9, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			We came 4th last year and received Â£30, maybe Â£50 for us. I will let you know when I receive something.

Itâ€™s was a great days golfing, thanks for the company fellaâ€™s. I think we had one hole where we only got 2 points and a couple more where we only picked up 3 so there was plenty of oppertunity for more points.
		
Click to expand...

Good scoring boys, we also had one hole with a 2 pointer but overall I don't think we could have picked up many more points.

Really enjoyed the layout and it's one that I would Defo go and play again.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good scoring boys, we also had one hole with a 2 pointer but overall I don't think we could have picked up many more points.

Really enjoyed the layout and it's one that I would Defo go and play again.
		
Click to expand...

That is great scoring with a 2 pointer on the card gents, must have been tearing it up other than that!!

Like LQ says we made a balls of the par 3 for 2 points but don't think there was any others where we could have done too much better to be challenging high 80's.

Really is a cracking course there, one of the very best inland ones round the NW :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			That is great scoring with a 2 pointer on the card gents, must have been tearing it up other than that!!

Like LQ says we made a balls of the par 3 for 2 points but don't think there was any others where we could have done too much better to be challenging high 80's.

Really is a cracking course there, one of the very best inland ones round the NW :thup:
		
Click to expand...

In fairness we all contributed to the score.

I agree its a cracking track, not too punishing but a very good test.  The 12th and 15th are my favourite holes.


----------



## Duffer5 (Oct 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Twas a great day today...  thanks guys....  it's definitely got that 'annual' feeling. Same team for next year Stuey, Duffers, Josh??[/QOTE]yes dave definitely up for that mate have to keep an eye on it opening any news on the prizes yet ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Oct 12, 2017)

Duffer5 said:





2blue said:



			Twas a great day today...  thanks guys....  it's definitely got that 'annual' feeling. Same team for next year Stuey, Duffers, Josh??
		
Click to expand...




Duffer5 said:



			yes dave definitely up for that mate have to keep an eye on it opening any news on the prizes yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Josh may know by now...  I don't
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 13, 2017)

Not had anything through yet so we shall see.  I was looking on their website to see if they tell you how much prize money is for next year and I think all the opens are bookable on their website now.  I would play in it again, I really enjoy the course.


----------

